# A+ Ps1 Review (yeah Yeah, Another One! :)



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, my A+ Slingshot's PS1 finally arrived today! w00t!

At first glance, I was horribly disappoint. No, just kidding!

The slingshot is well made, and feels comfortable in the hand. I'm glad I stuck with the PS1 and not the PS2 like has been recommended as this is easily big enough for my hands - although I do prefer smaller slingshots.

The bands that came with it are hefty, I think they're 30mm-25mm tapers, maybe to 20 tapers - I haven't measured them but they pack a fairly solid punch!

I think it's a good slingshot for beginners, too, as the forks are wide apart, it's strong (multi plex) and affordable. The only negative is (unavoidable, and no criticism to Perry) is that it took so long to get here. I think it was a bit of a busy period at the A+ house and it took a few days short of a month to get here, but considering that it's a hobby business, they're made to order and he's not exactly around the corner, this is understandable.

All in all, great slingshot, and I'm finally pretty accurate with OTT shooting. Cutting cans in half from 10 meters without much problem.

Cheers Perry!

oooooh right... Forgot the photo. I caught this 12.5mm steel ball in my teeth after a ricochet. Not bad, IMHO.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Seems nice! Do they do sell a version with a smaller gap between the forks?
Cheers, tom


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Tom,
They sell one designed for shooting small ammo, ("BB Pellets") but it's a totally different style. The PS1, I believe, is their smallest slingshot designed for shooting standard ammo sizes. Take a look. http://aplusslingshots.com/slingshotsandmore.html
Sam


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Man if the slingshot forum needed a stereo typical super hero mascot, id vote for for you in that photo lol








Jokes aside, thanks for taking the time mate to tell us your thoughts, as a owner myself of one of Perry''s fine shooters, I can say you will get plenty of use from it... cheers bloke..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those are nice designs by A+ !


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks my friend! I'm really glad you liked it! 
I do wish I could get things out sooner but It really does take me 14 business days (M-F) to make and then ship after payment clears because of the amount of business I do and the fact that it is a "second job" for me. 
I used to be able to get some out faster but I'm back to working by myself after two years of great shop help from my oldest son Nathaniel. He's getting married in August and finally landed a full-time job which he obviously needed. Ah the changing seasons of life!!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

It really is a nice slingshot isn't it. I've had mine for a few weeks and it really is a great design. The bands are powerful, good for hunting I would
assume.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, I've actually re banded mine as I prefer a light draw and don't need so much power to plink cans, although those bands will come in handy, no doubt!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nice slinger, your a wildman!


----------



## josheppaul (May 17, 2012)

I am new here and I would like to say, I am looking for a woods slingshot last five days. I think this is good place to buy and sell slingshots. So someone tell me how can I get that slingshot?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

josheppaul said:


> I am new here and I would like to say, I am looking for a woods slingshot last five days. I think this is good place to buy and sell slingshots. So someone tell me how can I get that slingshot?


 go back to the vendors section and look through the topics there, you can find fine examples of all the vendors work there as well as contact information. wood, ply, metal......................


----------



## josheppaul (May 17, 2012)

newconvert said:


> I am new here and I would like to say, I am looking for a woods slingshot last five days. I think this is good place to buy and sell slingshots. So someone tell me how can I get that slingshot?


 go back to the vendors section and look through the topics there, you can find fine examples of all the vendors work there as well as contact information. wood, ply, metal......................
[/quote]
Thanks for this advice, I will go to back at vendors section. I hope that I will get there some useful and important information. If I can't get there what I want, then I will surely ask you.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

josheppaul said:


> I am new here and I would like to say, I am looking for a woods slingshot last five days. I think this is good place to buy and sell slingshots. So someone tell me how can I get that slingshot?


 go back to the vendors section and look through the topics there, you can find fine examples of all the vendors work there as well as contact information. wood, ply, metal......................
[/quote]
Thanks for this advice, I will go to back at vendors section. I hope that I will get there some useful and important information. If I can't get there what I want, then I will surely ask you.
[/quote]me or any other member would be happy to help, but you will find many options and price ranges there, and will give you a more realistic idea to fulfill your needs.


----------



## josheppaul (May 17, 2012)

newconvert said:


> I am new here and I would like to say, I am looking for a woods slingshot last five days. I think this is good place to buy and sell slingshots. So someone tell me how can I get that slingshot?


 go back to the vendors section and look through the topics there, you can find fine examples of all the vendors work there as well as contact information. wood, ply, metal......................
[/quote]
Thanks for this advice, I will go to back at vendors section. I hope that I will get there some useful and important information. If I can't get there what I want, then I will surely ask you.
[/quote]me or any other member would be happy to help, but you will find many options and price ranges there, and will give you a more realistic idea to fulfill your needs.
[/quote]

Fine, I will surely go there and check out it. I hope I will get it there, otherwise I will surely inform you for it. By the way thanks again for thinking like that and also help me.


----------

